# Star Wars Galactic Battleground Clone Campaigns asks for game CD?



## jugglefest1138 (Apr 23, 2008)

when i start up Clone Campaigns (the regular game works fine) it comes up fine, but when i click on Single Player it says "You must insert a game cd to play a Single-Player game, and restart Galactic Battlegrounds." This message pops up both when i have the Clone Campaigns CD in the drive and when i have the Galactic Battlegounds Play disk in the drive. i just recently reinstalled the game and the expansion pack onto my external hard drive, if that helps at all. any help, please?

System Specs:

I'm not sure how to find the power supply.

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2800.1106
Memory (RAM): 511 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2787.5 MHz
Sound card: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Display Adapters: RADEON 9250 | Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller | RADEON 9250 - Secondary | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E | E: SONY CD-RW CRX216E
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 33.7GB | H: 111.8GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 939.1MB | H: 34.4GB
USB Controllers: 4 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
Product Make: Dimension 2400 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 12/02/03 | DELL - 7
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp. 0G1548
Modem: Not detected


----------



## Nitro212519 (May 5, 2008)

Have you tried to looking for a firmware update for your SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E | E: SONY CD-RW CRX216E? or make sure CD is not dirty or clean your drives with one of those drive cleaners oh by the way I looked up your Dimension 2400 and it should come with a 200 - 250 watt power supply and if you plan to make some serious gaming with those computer specs that powers supply is not enough I recommend at least a 500 watts for games of today 

Hope this helps
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2400/en/sm_en/specs.htm


----------



## dilbert41 (May 2, 2008)

There is a bug in GB that causes it to only recognize one cd/dvd drive. You can put the disc in the other drive or download a patch from Lucasarts that will fix the problem.


----------

